# Attention plz! Win XP Kehrseite!



## S.A.M (4. November 2001)

Vielleicht habt ihrs schon gehört: Microsoft kann euch in Windows XP heftig ausspionieren (wenn sie wollen, nix is bewiesen, aber Vorsicht is besser als Nachsicht!)

Die folgenden Sachen solltet ihr bei euch in Windows XP machen, um wieder ruhig schlafen zu können:


-----------

- Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz > Eigenschaften > Automatisches Update > Automatisches 
Update deaktivieren. 

- Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz > Eigenschaften > Erweitert > Fehlerberichterstattung > 
Fehlerberichterstattung deaktivieren & kein Haken vor „Aber bei kritischen …“. 

- Doppelklick auf die Uhr ganz rechts unten in der Taskleiste > Internetzeit > kein 
Haken vor „Automatisch mit einem Internetzeitserver …“. 

- Windows Media Player > Extras > Optionen > Player > keine Haken vor: „Codecs 
automatisch downloaden“, „Identifikation des Players durch Internetsites…“, 
„Lizenzen automatisch erwerben“. 

- Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Computerverwaltung > Lokale Benutzer & Gruppen > Benutzer > MS-Supportuser (von ms) als Benutzer entfernen. 

- Internet Explorer > Extras > Internetoptionen > Erweitert > kein Haken vor 
„Integrierte Windows-Authentifizierung…“. 

- Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Dienste > Doppelklick auf „Automatisches Update“ 
> Starttyp: Deaktiviert. 

- Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Dienste > Doppelklick auf „Fehlerberichterstattung“ 
> Starttyp: Deaktiviert. 

- Start > Ausführen > regsvr32.exe /u %windir%\system32\regwizc.dll 

- Start > Ausführen > regsvr32.exe /u %windir%\system32\licdll.dll 

- Die Sammelwut von der Spyware Alexa im IE6 lässt sich über die Registry abschalten. 
Unter (HKLM\ Software\ Microsoft\ Internet Explorer\ Extensions\ c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a) 
löscht man diesen Schlüssel mit allen Untereinträgen. 

- c:\windows\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe port 2869 oder komplett mit der Firewall blocken.

-----------

Hab das alles gemacht......und alles geht noch  

MfG

S.A.M


----------



## Comander_Keen (4. November 2001)

Zum glück bin ich bei meinem "guten " alten Win98se geblieben. Zum oberen Thema kann ich nur eines sagen: gib-gates-keine-chance ....

MfG    Comander_Keen


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (4. November 2001)

*gäääähn* schön meinst du durch diese massnahme ist komplett sichergestellt, das windows nichtmehr nach hause telefoniert? ähm nein. unter dessen ist es in allen versionen. ist doch logisch.


----------



## Moartel (4. November 2001)

*ttrekzustimm*
Man kann nur ein paar Sachen machen um ein wenig Spionage zu verhindern.
Wenn sie es drauf anlegen kriegen sie sämtliche Infos die sie nur wollen. Bist du etwas nicht mit dem IE unterwegs? Bist du dir sicher dass keines deiner Programme eine ms-dll benutzt? Benutzt du keine Spiele oder Tools die den DirectPLay-Server benutzen? Ja, Pech gehabt.
Das einzige mit dem man sich ein wenig behelfen kann ift faken was das Zeug hält oder wer ganz sicher gehen will: anderes OS. Sprich Linux, OS2 oder ähnliches.


----------



## Comander_Keen (4. November 2001)

@TTrek u. Moartel:

Macht mir keine Angst *vomZeitungsrandSpring*!!! Hört sich sehr nach der bitteren Realität an, aber was wollen die mit den Infos? Die könnten uns ja alle glatt verknacken...  !!

MfG   Comander_Keen


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (5. November 2001)

hi,
naja wenn du dich dumm anstellst und das finanzamt oder eine andere behörde mal schaut, was du so alles an cds rumliegen hast (naja is nen kumpel passiert - die ham alles mitgenommen) naja bissu schon angeschissen, aber ich meine microsoft interessiert bei weitem nicht, was so ein kleiner user hat, naja aus statistischen zwecken wohl, aber naja son kleiner user interessiert denen nicht so. (FIRMEN AUFPASSEN!!)


----------



## Moartel (5. November 2001)

Ich glaube dass es eher die Ausnahme ist dass sich das Finanzamt darum kümmert was du so rumliegen hast. Vielleicht wenn man denen Kohle vorenthalten will. Eher die Polizei wenn minderjährige von ner LAN nach Hause gefahren werden oder so was in der Art.
Bei Firmen ist es ja bekannt dass viel mehr Raubkopieren als man meinen sollte. Hab da mal was gelesen, kann mich leider nimmer genau erinnern, aber die Zahlen waren erschreckend.
Der kleine User (insbesondere der minderjähriger der später mit MS-Produkten arbeiten soll) interessiert die Redmondsche Spionageabteilung wohl nicht so sehr. Wenn wir erst mal alle an MS gewöhnt sind kaufen sich alle Firmen das Zeug weil dann jeder damit umgehen kann und man ned so viel Geld für Schulungen ausgeben muss.


----------



## S.A.M (5. November 2001)

@ttrek: is mir klar schlauberger......aber das is schon mal ein anfang....


----------



## Moartel (5. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von S.A.M _
> *@ttrek: is mir klar schlauberger......aber das is schon mal ein anfang.... *


Der Ton seines Beitrags mag sicher etwas überheblich gewesen sein, aber das war schon fast angebracht.
Schließlich hat es fast so geklungen als ob man wenn man alles macht was du gesagt hast ein kugelsicheres Spionagefreies Windows hat auf das nicht mal sein Entwickler mehr Zugriff hat. 
Aber es sieht so aus als ob du einsiehst dass es so was ned gibt, und dass ist das wichtigste.

Ich bin der Meinung das alles was uns von Experten in Zeitschriften vorgeschlagen ist eigentlich nur dazu dient die Bequemlichkeit einzuschränken um die allerkrassesten Sachen zu beheben. In Wirklichkeit hilft es rein gar nichts, denn wenn man wirklich was von dir will wird man dir kaum die Möglichkeit lassen das mit Systemeigenen Mitteln zu verhindern. Ich persönlich benutze solche Tricks nicht weil sie einfach nichts bringen.


----------



## S.A.M (5. November 2001)

dann lasses halt bleiben.......ich will hier nur helfen (hoffentlich merkt das bald mal einer!  )


----------



## Moartel (5. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von S.A.M _
> *dann lasses halt bleiben.......ich will hier nur helfen (hoffentlich merkt das bald mal einer!  ) *


He, nimm das bitte mal ned persönlich.
Ich weiß dass du nur helfen wolltest, aber wenn man solche Sachen postet kann es nun mal passieren dass man auf die Schnauze fällt. 
Kopf hoch, alles halb so schlimm.


----------



## S.A.M (6. November 2001)

na dann is ja gut  



> wenn man solche Sachen postet kann es nun mal passieren dass man auf die Schnauze fällt.


wenn du meinst, dass ich auf die schnauze gefallen bin.......

naja...lassen wir das thema....


----------



## Thomas Kuse (6. November 2001)

nee thx sind ganz brauchbare infos gewesen!!!!!!!

dass makrohart sich überall reinwählen kann is doch klar, aber diese "lücken" könnten zu leicht durch einige externe user genutzt werden um deine daten einzusehen!!
naja auf jedenfall schon mal nen schritt in die richtige richtung dein beitrag!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (14. November 2001)

hier leude!!

http://www1.giga.de/giga/downloads/downloadeinzel_giga_help/0,2678,2561,00.html

da kann man n nettes tool runterladen, mit dem man diese einstellungen alle automatisch machen lassen kann


----------



## S.A.M (14. November 2001)

jo davon gibts schon version2!

http://kickme.to/XPAntiSpy


----------



## Thomas Kuse (15. November 2001)

oha *zieh*


----------



## gremmlin (19. November 2001)

vielleicht noch ein tipp in winxp für DSL-Optimierung?
bitteschen:
Start -> Ausführen -> schreiben: gpedit.msc -> Enter -> es öffnet sich Fenster Gruppenrichtline 
-> Computerconfiguration -> Administrtive Vorlagen -> Netzwerk -> 
QoS-Paketplaner 
->rechte Fensterhälfte "Reservierbare Bandbreite einschränken" doppelklicken -> Fenster öffnet sich, dort von "Nicht konfiguriert" auf "Aktiviert" wechseln 
und darunter Bandbreitenlimit ( % ) auf 0 setzen. 
Dann OK drücken und eventuell Neustarten.


----------



## NeoX (19. November 2001)

*...*

ich weiss garnicht was das immer soll....
wenn die das wollen spionieren die doch deine kiste eh aus merken würdest wir es als letztes!!!

wenn die das wirklich wollten brauchen die nicht solche spielerein wie in xp oder anderen sachen!!!

außerdem wer von uns wäre für die schon so interessant das sich die ganze sache lohnen würde???

und außerdem sind solche aus spionierten details in deutschland nicht rechtskräftig...
wegen datenschutz und so...


----------

